# Wine Library TV



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2010)

I bring this subject up from time to time to introduce this to new people on here to check out. For those of you looking to buy some commercial wines and would like to be entertained and learn which wines are decent and cheap. This is not your typical wine snob show by far and is pretty funny and great to watch. i used to watch this everyday for about 2 years but have found myself very busy now on many forums and actually got away for so long I forgot about it till an email from him today. Check it out, I bet youll like it.
http://tv.winelibrary.com/


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 28, 2010)

I've got the book Crush It written by that guy.


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2010)

He's on ITunes as a Podcast. Ck it out


----------



## Racer (Apr 28, 2010)

I get regular e-mails on the shows as he does them but wait until the weekend to watch them. I do agree it's good stuff to watch.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2010)

He may even join this weekend on here so that would be awesome. Spoke with him in a few emails. Id love to meet this guy!


----------



## sixdoubleo (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, Gary Vay-NERR-Chuck is great. 

Every time I go to smell a wine I can't help but think to myself "Alight...Now let's give it a little sniffy-sniff!"

And it took me a long time to realize his Mom wasn't behind the camera. I didn't realize that ""Link it up, Ma!" was really "Link it up, Mott!"


----------



## hobbyiswine (Jan 10, 2012)

Clicking through the old episodes is great fun. I love it when the "brown bags" come out, especially if it is something I have tried before. He is a bit overboard at times but it works for his "show-business". I generally think he has a good palette. Gary V is also a good source for less notable varietals. Makes me think twice about buying the same wines over and over again when I could go down that other aisle (you know...the one with all the bottles with labels nobody can interpret with the manager giving the "eye" to whatever bottle you pull off the shelf). sometimes I pull a winner and keep it in the memory bank  other times I wish I would have just gone for the one I already knew I liked. Always fun to at least try new wines.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 10, 2012)

Too bad he gave this up.


----------

